# Notre Dame Team Kits



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

I have looked for many years for ND cycling jerseys, with no luck. I recently came across University of Notre Dame Cycling » Team Kits where you can order ND kits from their cycling team. Orders have to be in by 10/26, so you have to act fast.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Spam much?


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sorry if it appears that way but I have no affiliation with the school or the team. I just thought others might be interested because their is no other place to get ND items like you can get for other schools.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you have no affiliation then why bother wearing their kit?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I suspect many college cycling programs will do the same. My son bought a jersey for me a couple years ago from Seattle University's team and I love it. It's way better than the lame ones they had for sale in the campus bookstore and with a small university like SU it's not like manufacturers would be selling those jerseys online. The best way to get one was to buy one from the team, and if I had to pay a little more than cost I knew the extra money would be used to support the team...so it was a win/win for everyone.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Was actually going to order it, till I saw "Pappa Johns" as a sponsor. Not a chance I would support that tool and his awful pizza.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Shout out to the MWCCC. 

Michigan alum here, we're in the same cycling conference as ND.


----------



## hubcyclist (Jan 12, 2014)

The university I'm currently enrolled in as a grad student has a cycling club and they have ordering windows for their kits periodically, pretty darn good looking (the shorts have a well known slogan on the back, a great touch). As a graduation gift, I may pick one up for myself. I think it's a good thing to sell kits, esp to alumni.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Texas A&M appears to be out of everything except T-shirts for this year....


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

PBL450 said:


> If you have no affiliation then why bother wearing their kit?



I too wonder the same thing. Maybe he's Irish...


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

Winn said:


> I too wonder the same thing. Maybe he's Irish...



Let me rephrase that. I have no direct affiliation with the University besides being a fan. Because of licensing agreements this is the only place to get ND cycling gear so that is why I passed it along.

And yes I do have have some Irish in me.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

I would not wear it if I did not go to ND.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

kps88 said:


> Was actually going to order it, till I saw "Pappa Johns" as a sponsor. Not a chance I would support that tool and his awful pizza.


Interesting thing about John Schnatter, CEO of Papa John's....he's a serious bicycle racer and has invested millions to promote cycling and racing. He was instrumental in making last year's world cyclocross championship possible in Louisville. I do agree with you that his pizza is horrible, but at least he's a true cyclist and backs his passion financially for the benefit of others....and himself....he does like to promote himself and his pizza, but that's how he got to be the head of a massive company like Papa John's.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Frankuota said:


> I would not wear it if I did not go to ND.


Oh come on. My daughter and her husband met in the marching band at Michigan State. They gave me an MSU jersey for my birthday. My other daughter gave me a Miami University jersey (where she went to school). And you say I should not wear them? Hogwash.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Frankuota said:


> I would not wear it if I did not go to ND.


Ditto. It's very different than being a fan... It's about being part of a family.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Oh come on. My daughter and her husband met in the marching band at Michigan State. They gave me an MSU jersey for my birthday. My other daughter gave me a Miami University jersey (where she went to school). And you say I should not wear them? Hogwash.


Fair enough... Kids schools are fair game. I gave my mom plenty of Rutgers gear and she wore it. She was not an RU alum... (Cooper Union) BUT, between my father, my wife and myself, all living on the same grounds, we had/have 7 Rutgers degrees with 5 of them graduate degrees. I've been thinking of painting a white block letter "R" on my barn for a few years. It's already a good scarlet red. I wear a Cooper Union pendant (hers) every single day in my mothers memory. So, good point... There are important exceptions.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Oh come on. My daughter and her husband met in the marching band at Michigan State. They gave me an MSU jersey for my birthday. My other daughter gave me a Miami University jersey (where she went to school). And you say I should not wear them? Hogwash.


If your kids went to the school, then is all good. There is indirect affiliation to the institution.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

Frankuota said:


> If your kids went to the school, then is all good. There is indirect affiliation to the institution.





Frankuota said:


> I would not wear it if I did not go to ND.



So which is it?


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

joet said:


> So which is it?


Both. If I didn't go to the school and have no affiliation then I would not wear it. If I did go to that school or any member of my immediate family did, then it is all good. 

Of course you are free to do whatever you consider you should.The previous cases apply to me.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

Frankuota said:


> Both. If I didn't go to the school and have no affiliation then I would not wear it. If I did go to that school or any member of my immediate family did, then it is all good.
> 
> Of course you are free to do whatever you consider you should.The previous cases apply to me.


If I am free to do as I please and the previous cases apply to you, why did you feel it was necessary to approve of Kerry Irons wearing Sparty gear that was given to him by his daughter and SIL.

No where in any of my posts did I ask for your or anybody elses opinion as to what I should or should not wear while riding.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

joet said:


> If I am free to do as I please and the previous cases apply to you, why did you feel it was necessary to approve of Kerry Irons wearing Sparty gear that was given to him by his daughter and SIL.
> 
> No where in any of my posts did I ask for your or anybody elses opinion as to what I should or should not wear while riding. Apparently within all those degrees reading comprehension was not a learnt skill.


It is an open forum and I can post my opinions or not to any threads. Wear whatever makes you happy out there and be safe. That's all I got to say.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

A person could wear a kit for any reason that they choose. If it is for sale and you wish to wear it the you are free to do so. I wear baseball hats from several teams because I like the teams and hope they do well. I have a SF Giants hat that I will wear until the World Series is over. 

I do not want a team kit however. I just wear plain jerseys that are inexpensive.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

joet said:


> If I am free to do as I please and the previous cases apply to you, why did you feel it was necessary to approve of Kerry Irons wearing Sparty gear that was given to him by his daughter and SIL.
> 
> No where in any of my posts did I ask for your or anybody elses opinion as to what I should or should not wear while riding.


If you are going to post on RBR you are going to get opinions.


----------

